# Ed's new toolbox



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

This is a project I've been meaning to do for years, but only just got round to it. None of the commercially available toolboxes suit very well the set of tools for joinery work in my view. I've long thought that the traditional style of joiners toolbox with the drop front is ideal and a thread some months ago on 'the other side' on this subject convinced me. 

I needed a box for joinery tools for jobs on my house refurb, the occasional jobs I do for other people and the bits of snagging and finishing off that I end up doing at the end of projects at work. My travelling tool collection is mainly the stuff I started out with, chisels for example, which have since been replaced with better/flashier stuff that stays in the workshop.

My box is made in 1/2" birch ply throughout, with hand cut box joints on the corners and the panels biscuited into the carcass.







The fittings are mainly from Maplin, from the range of hardware they have for flight cases (thanks for the tip Boz)






The box is 700 X 450 X 200, which is based on the minimum needed to get it all in, with still being able to move it when full. The width allows the planes to sit and the bottom, and also the drill/impact driver and charger to fit. The ply is reinforced with a second thickness of ply where the hinges are fitted.






Chisels and screwdrivers stored in slots at the back, hammer and mallet at the left, combination square at the right. The pair of quick-grip clamps are fitted to a small fin of ply sticking down from the shelf.






Spirit level, panel saws, coping saw and LV dovetail saw (doing duty as small tenon saw here) fit on the lid. The saws are held in with a pair of wedges which firstly means that slightly differing saws can be fitted over time without changing the box, but also means 2 wedges are available for wedging doors etc. on site.






The trays contain; 

1. Measuring and marking gear (left)
2. General tools - knife, pincers etc. (right)
3. Drill and screwdriver bits (underslung)

Finally a shot of everything unpacked to show what I managed to squeeze in;






In the end it took me 3 weekends and a few evenings to finish, which is a lot longer that I planned. Would have gone quicker without the box joints but I liked the look of them and they will hopefully extend the lift due to their strength.

Thanks for looking, Ed


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Nov 2009)

Very nice, Ed 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

Thats very nice ed - I'llbe lifting a few ideas from that when i build my tool storage.

how heavy is it ? - manageable in one hand ?


----------



## wizer (1 Nov 2009)

That's a very cool idea, love it. Noted.


----------



## OPJ (1 Nov 2009)

Very nice, Ed. 

If you leave a space for it on your workshop wall somewhere, you could almost call it a 'Portable Tool Cabinet', with all the tools you've managed to squeeze in there! :wink:

Yep, I'll have to add it to my list as well!


----------



## woodbloke (1 Nov 2009)

Very nice indeed Ed...similar to the box I made in the 70's for college (mine was in pine and painted bright red) It had to be a set size to go under the benches. Surprising just how much stuff you can into one if it's organised properly. I like the castors on the bottom, lug it around for too long without them and you'll find one arm longer than the other - Rob


----------



## head clansman (1 Nov 2009)

hi guys 

full circle, things don't change much do they , the only difference from when i was an apprentice ours wear painted black in those days with your name on it usually in white , like the wheels on it though, with out as rob says one arm became longer than the other , but hey nice neat job . hc


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":1bbto4tq said:


> how heavy is it ? - manageable in one hand ?



Just got on the bathroom scales with it...35KG, so no not really manageable in one hand for any distance. The side handles and wheels are essential in my view.

Ed


----------



## Ironballs (1 Nov 2009)

The usual good work there Ed and well thought out, even down to the little wedges used to stop the saws moving around.

Are you still going to do your planes that were for your comp entry?


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

head clansman":8jj5vgn1 said:


> hi guys
> full circle, things don't change much do they



Good simple design stands the test of time and I reckon this is such an example, of something that has been honed over generations to the point where it does exactly whats needed. Why reinvent the wheel when theres no need.

The only issue with the design I see is the weight of a set of tools for joinery is really too much for one handed use, hence the side handles and wheels, other than that its the same box that scores of apprentices made. If I'd done an apprenticeship instead of spending 3 years at University I'd probably be exactly where I am now, except I'd already have the box! :lol: 

Ed

PS - Be great to see pictures of other peoples boxes in this thread if anyone feels inclined to chip in....


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

Ironballs":2ygec002 said:


> Are you still going to do your planes that were for your comp entry?



Unable to comment in the light of impending secret santa...

Ed


----------



## head clansman (1 Nov 2009)

hi ed 

I don't have that design any more , as i think it was rob who said if you pack it all in very carefully they did get very heavy , but I do still have my old tool chest more than happy to post a pic if any one interested I 'll pop into the shop tomorrow and take some pics . hc


----------



## Tierney (1 Nov 2009)

lovely stuff, it matches your impressively organised workshop.

I'm impressed with the box joints, after doing them by hand a few years ago, I think it will be a machine I use the next time!

DT


----------



## wizer (1 Nov 2009)

I wonder if a thinner stock could be used to reduce the weight. Something like 9mm mr mdf?


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

wizer":2liw0ieu said:


> I wonder if a thinner stock could be used to reduce the weight. Something like 9mm mr mdf?



Its the stuff thats in it thats the heavy bit - the box itself is not too bad. I wouldn't go with less than 12mm as it would be too flexible I reckon.

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (1 Nov 2009)

Ed - I note from the main pic that you've done finger joints. In view of the weight a classic case here for dovetails on the box corners? - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":1awbdanf said:


> Ed - I note from the main pic that you've done finger joints. In view of the weight a classic case here for dovetails on the box corners? - Rob



They are finger (or box) joints. Structurally you're right of course a dovetail would be better, but I didn't because;

1. I was worried the edges of the pins and tails would be vulnerable in plywood.
2. I am lazy
3. I thought the box joints looked a bit more workmanlike for a toolbox.
4. I thought dovetails would make assembly more tricky with the panels being biscuited on all 4 sides.

Hopefully they will be strong enough, only time will tell...

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (1 Nov 2009)

I guess you could reinforce it with a 'pin' or dowel through the joint? It could be a 6mm length of brass rod. If you can get a long enough drill bit that is. Although you'd only need to pin the first few fingers.


----------



## petermillard (1 Nov 2009)

Very neat. I'm a little surprised at the weight though, considering (with all due respect here) how little you have in it in terms of fixings, screws, and general odds & ends. 

My standard 'go everywhere' stack weighs in at about 40Kg and seems to house a lot more - or maybe it's just 5 Kg of screws and fixings I lug around! :wink: 

Anyway, very nice job, and thanks for sharing it with us.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2009)

I have several other boxes for screws, fixings and the like, so this one was intended for just tools. 

Weight-wise its more than I thought, must be the 3 planes and 2 drills that do it, plus including all the boxes and shelves its about 3/4 a sheet of ply.

Ed


----------



## dexter (1 Nov 2009)

Just like Head Clansman I made my boxes in the 70s. It was virtually the first thing you had to make as an apprentice but you had to use dovetails for the joints. I made two boxes, one for the shop to keep all the big stuff in (jack planes, hand saws etc) and a smaller one to take out to jobs. As with H c both painted black with my name on them. Still got them now but most of the tools have migrated to my bench.

Dex[/b]


----------



## Mattty (1 Nov 2009)

Nice job Ed. I made one as an apprentice like a few others.. mine was dovetailed with 1 1/2" panel pins and held together with cascamite. Mine weighed about 120kg... and then when i put my tools in about 130.


----------



## Boz62 (2 Nov 2009)

Lovely Ed, Glad you found the fittings. I really like that. Will also be taking from ideas from it. 

Boz


----------



## BradNaylor (2 Nov 2009)

Very nice indeed, Ed.

I could do with one of those for carrying all my site tools around with...



...except I've found this excellent bloke called Karl who now does pretty well all our fitting work for us!

I need never take a tool out of the workshop again!

:lol: 

Brad


----------



## head clansman (2 Nov 2009)

hi ed 

this is my tool chest , getting more than full.

showing lower level with planes







with all three sliding draws so full they cannot slide any more 






saw hung up to make more room 






the next three showing drawers out of the chest 



















need a new cabinete soon which is ongoing at the mo . hc

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=36306


----------



## Mr Ed (2 Nov 2009)

BradNaylor":31b1lfzw said:


> Very nice indeed, Ed.
> 
> I could do with one of those for carrying all my site tools around with...
> 
> ...



Well thats lateral thinking on the need for a toolbox! I'd made the mental step to the need for a 'better toolbox' but not designing out the toolbox altogether. Karl...the thinking mans toolbox :lol: 

Ed


----------



## Karl (2 Nov 2009)

BradNaylor":15dvwvvb said:
 

> Very nice indeed, Ed.
> 
> I could do with one of those for carrying all my site tools around with...
> 
> ...



:lol: Nice one Brad.

Except I need a few more tools than those in Ed's toolbox - where does he fit the chopsaw :-k 

Nice work Ed - LN 5 1/2 for site use - my kinda toolbox!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## radicalwood (3 Nov 2009)

do like that, I must do something for my gear, its just gets thrown in bags and tatty boxes.


----------



## Rknott2007 (4 Nov 2009)

EdSutton":2rkjmqe0 said:


> big soft moose":2rkjmqe0 said:
> 
> 
> > how heavy is it ? - manageable in one hand ?
> ...



I do dumbell flys with two 30kg weights at the gym


----------



## kityuser (5 Nov 2009)

Really liking this, added to the ever growing "to-do" list.

well done that man!

Steve


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Nov 2009)

Rknott2007":1yldlljw said:


> EdSutton":1yldlljw said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":1yldlljw said:
> ...



I'm not sure I even know what that means, but I know I wouldn't want to walk far carrying this, even with 2 hands!

Ed


----------



## Tom K (5 Nov 2009)

To put the weight in perspective returning from our last trip to Florida, the largest suitcase we had (about the size of a Smart car) weighed 24 kg and the check in staff didn't appreciate it much :lol:


----------

